# Monday Night is Quiz Night....



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

Come & check your general knowledge & meet other expats!

Every Monday evening from 9pm:

Pub Quiz at The Woodman Sports Bar & Restaurant

Opposite Dassudi Beach, Germasogeia Sea Front, Limassol (300m South of Tourest Area Bars & Clubs)

All welcome!

If you see me there, come & introduce yourself & I might be pursauded to buy you a beer!!

Note to Moderators: This isnt a commercial invitation, I have only been here a week & just want to meet people....


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Geoff,

I have been reading your older posts after reading the one about quiz night. My husband and I came to live here in June from the UK. He works in Limassol and I am job hunting at the moment. Our house is quite remote and so we have no neighbours and so meeting new people is on our 'to do' list as well. We go to 2 of Gavins' quiz nights at the Lenia in Souni and our favourite (as we can cycle) is at The Buccaneer in Erimi (about 10km on the B6 road from Limassol). Its a popular night and its on a thursday. So, if you and your partner fancy joining us one thursday let us know. 
Deborah & Pete


----------



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

We would love to join you!

I work in the same office as Gavin, he is a really nice guy.

See you next Thursday!


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

GeoffRutland said:


> We would love to join you!
> 
> I work in the same office as Gavin, he is a really nice guy.
> 
> See you next Thursday!


How bizarre you work with Gavin!!. Our team name is the 'Kolossi Posse'. We'll look out for you Thursday.


----------

